

What is ProjectHermes - DanielTomlinson
http://danie.lt/blog/2013/08/13/what-is-projecthermes/

======
ZeroError
We already know that there are some dreadful things online. What does this
tool accomplish beyond "raising awareness" of a fact that we're already aware
of?

~~~
DanielTomlinson
A lot of people aren't, and a lot goes unnoticed, this hopes to help those who
otherwise would not speak out.

~~~
ZeroError
I suppose a lot of it goes unnoticed because there is so much of it. Who are
these people who are not speaking out?

